

Ask HN: Django hosting - tertius

I'm fiddling with django and I'd like to find some inexpensive hosts that'll get me going - testing wise.  Hosts where I can upgrade if need be, i.e. my app becomes popular.<p>Where do I look?
======
ynd
I recommend a VPS with slicehost.com at 20$ month, with Nginx to serve static
files and fastcgi for Django. Nginx+FastCGI is the answer to the memory
constraints(256mb).

There are multiple plan you can update to. And since it's a VPS, updating is
painless.

------
arien
I'm using cheapish shared hosting Site5, which supports PHP, Django and Rails.
The Django instalation wasn't exactly easy, but it worked (if you need help I
can give a hand).

However you might prefer going for a more Django focused host, you can find a
few @ <http://djangofriendly.com/hosts/>.

------
nated
I rarely see them mentioned but linode is probably the best deal I have seen.
19.95/month you get a VPS solution, full root access, 360mb ram, 200GB
Transfer and they have awesome customer service. And no, I am not affiliated,
its just nice to see a hosting company that serves its customers well @
Linode.com

------
robg
I found webfaction.com from recommendations here, and I haven't been
disappointed.

~~~
tertius
As far as I've looked I've found webfaction and these guys -
<http://machine.kerplunc.com/> . Don't know if they're any good though.

Thanks for the recommendation.

------
jaskew
Dreamhost, install is manual, but works fine for me.

Hosting is dirt cheap and there are all sorts of deals out there for them.

Customer service and the way they run the place seems to have gotten better
lately, too.

------
callmeed
MediaTemple has Django grid containers now. Starts at $20/mo.

[http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/gs/features/containers.php...](http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/gs/features/containers.php#django)

------
bockris
Google.

